# Smoked Sailfish Brine?



## canesmoker (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone have a good brine for sailfish? Thanks in advance.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't however remember the search bar at the top of any page is your friend.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## canesmoker (Feb 13, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I don't however remember the search bar at the top of any page is your friend.
> Happy smoken.
> David


 Yeah, I checked the search bar before I posted and didn't see any brines that people use for sailfish.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 13, 2015)

I work part time at a fish market and we do a soy sauce, brown sugar, ginger, garlic and red chili flakes brine. We make that for smoked marlin. Sailfish aren't very common here but we did get some a couple of weeks ago. 

You could also treat it like salmon and do a 4 parts brown sugar and one part kosher salt and dry brine it... Heck do it both ways and tell us which you like better!


----------

